# Mr. Hardwick's: Friday 13th comp



## method1 (13/7/18)

Hope everyone is having a great 13th 
In honour of the scariest day of the year (other than TAX day)
We are going to be giving away some *horrific prizes!*

*Just comment below and tell us what scares you!
Winners will be randomly selected.*

*Competiton exclusive to ecigssa*​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (13/7/18)

Nice one @method1 !

Things that scare me from least to worst are:

Tommyknockers
Fish
My Sisters
My Wife
My Mother
Women 
Anything with a Stinger
Bono from U2
The Inevitability of My Own Mortality
@Christos

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 7


----------



## RichJB (13/7/18)

In the manner of the Gaul chieftain from Asterix, I am only really afraid of the sky falling on my head. And recipes that contain FA Tiramisu. I fell into a vat of it when I was a child so I don't need it. At least, that's what I tell all DIYers who offer it to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Cornelius (13/7/18)

What scares me???

I have to be honest, I don't really think to much of the issues facing the industry, as I am sure we can find a mid way and we will make it work. Even if we have to move over to the dark web. 
But you lifted out some very valid points, and they are a reality in every vapers life. Vapers can import batteries as torch batteries, flavours as food flavouring, cotton etc as pharmaceutical and mods etc as tattoo machines or something.
The biggest fear is a ban on nicotine as that would be a challenge.

Also running out of steeped Rodeo keeps me awake at night. lol

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (13/7/18)

Leaving my mod at home when i go to work!!!!!
I might have to kill my boss then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## jm10 (13/7/18)

Flying Cockroaches  had two attack me years ago, which i thought never really happens, but a pest control guy says they get aggressive when they mating or something.






Nothing else really, i like danger, it gets my heart pumping so I’m still young and stupid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Nice one @method1 , Easy, or so I thought, but here we go, also from least to worst:

The Economy, because I can’t change it.
The appetite of Locust 1 and 2 especially when together, where do they put it all?
Finding size 12 shoes and socks for Locust 2, hope they stop growing, size 13
Getting vapers tongue, no, no, no.
Actually finishing my diy juice stash before the new batch is steeped, was down to 2 ml Rodeo, new batch ready just in time.
Forgetting to charge my batteries for the next day, unthinkable.
My bank manager realizing I have just spent August 2023’s vape budget, this month!
Think @Christos has to be in here somewhere as well, when he gets quiet you know there’s something coming, you just don’t know what and how hard the impact is going to be, and hopefully that it’s directed at @Stosta , and not you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Hallucinated_ (13/7/18)

Wasps !!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (13/7/18)

Lekker Comp! 

1) Dry Hits
2) Brandy and Coke with no Ice
3) Angry Wife 
4) Zombies
5) The Dentist
6) Snakes
7) Death
8) Cloned vape juice
9) Babelas after a hectic night out
10) Running out of your favorite juice and being broke...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (13/7/18)

My biggest fear this year is my bank balance after vapecon... regardless of how I prepare my mind to accept the damages, the reality will be me eating 1 meal every 3 days for a good long while! 

And on a serious note belly buttons freak me the hell out!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/7/18)

Cap Super Sweet
TFA Honey
FA Tiramisu
FLV Rich Cinnamon
FW Unicorn Vommit
FA Dark Bean

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (13/7/18)

Well seeing as though I'm making people's list I will have to say I scare myself occasionally. E.g. when you fart yourself awake and wonder who is kicking down your front door

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## Bulldog (13/7/18)

My wife finding my vape invoices.


And this pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Franky3 (13/7/18)

What scares me on a day to day basis is my motorcycle ride to work because while dodging cars that change lanes with no intentions of looking in their mirrors or indicating just to save 3 seconds of their hour drive to work I am going over the list of stuff I need for the day. Did I pack enough juice, did I charge my spare batteries, is my cotton and coils still fine. Mostly batteries and juice. Oh and when it rains things get even more interesting.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/18)

Lekker one @method1 here we go
1.People that fart in a lift and you have to be on the top floor.
2.I want to rewick at work and I forgot my cotton at home and nobody else vapes at work noooooooo
3.Card not working online when you bought the last item and the item is removed from your basket.
4.Dry hits
5.A low battery
6.Porcelain dolls scare me and people that name them scare me more
7.This is my first time at DIY wanna try it it has a tobacco and marmite taste with a hint of parsley and worcester sauce and fishpaste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Gersh (13/7/18)

The logic of the common man 
This “sheep” society we live in 
Debit orders

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/7/18)

My teenager scares me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (13/7/18)

That was classic @method1 
That video was quite scary. The phrases kept on getting worse 

When I started vaping and especially in the first few months of stopping stinkies I had this huge phobia that I would not be able to vape because my vapes either broke or I ran out of juice. 

So I kept on buying. I ended up with 4 or 5 Twisp Clearos and about 4 other devices and kept on checking if they were working and charged. I could not let them lie there uncharged. Then I feared charging them overnight and causing a fire while I slept - so I put them on the tiled floor in the middle. My dear wife thought I was mad. Of course, none of that happened. I think only one device ever broke. Juice never ran out. 

Nowadays my vaping fears are a lot less. I have enough devices and freshly charged 18650 batteries. I do fear running out of my favourite staple juices though - but I have several other "backup" juices that would step in if that happened.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/7/18)

I can't handle spiders, big , small, hairy they all muda fukin scary.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (13/7/18)

These!!! Parktown prawns! !!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaa! 




*screams like a girl*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/7/18)

What a coincidence this is @method1 - I was going to start a thread about what scares peeps!

From the scariest to the least scariest:

The complete banning of juice
Not being able to buy juice online (possible legislation)
Running out of coffee juice
Running out of other juice
Someone hiding under my bed (lingering childhood fear)
Someone grabbing my hand from outside when I stretch my hand through the window to close it (lingering childhood fear)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Adephi (13/7/18)

The whole legislation thing around vaping scares me a bit.

And @Christos avatars lately. From vrot toenails to pretty flowers. Thats a personality shift horror movies are made of.

And predicted tests on mobile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (13/7/18)

Adephi said:


> And predicted tests on mobile


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/18)

The whole video scared me big time... but for me it's running out of juice top of the list!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CharlieSierra (13/7/18)

I gotta say .. my girlfriend is quite scary in the morning before she had her coffee

Buuuut missing out on vape comps scares me the most! 
Empty juice bottles & low battery mods sure gives me the chills!!

And red lights going green while dripping!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (13/7/18)

What Scares me....

Snakes - All shapes and Sizes they scare me shitless... 
Moths - dont know why, they just do, especially the Big Mudder F#*kers...
Ghecko's - ugly little creatures with these poppy eyes that just frikken stare at you...
Cockroaches - Nee Fok, I scream bad if there is one in the house... Especially a flying one's 
Lightning scares me.... A lot.... The loud crack of a lightning bolt....hectic
Being involved in a car accident 
Clowns -  "It"
Horror Films 

But,
What Scares me the absolute most
of which I know the feeling all too well.
Is losing a Loved one, someone Special and Dear (Family, Friends, Animals)


Life alone is scary - but,
it's what we make of it 

Thanks for the chance @method1 

@Max

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (13/7/18)

I would be frightened if I saw pics of @method1 with hair 

Wondering if you have some old photos to show us....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (14/7/18)

Planes!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos (14/7/18)

Andre said:


> Planes!


Like x and y or the flying variety?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Wimmas (14/7/18)

Dead batteries while out and about.
Vapors tongue
A leaking RTA
Breaking the tank's glass
Dropping my mod
Batteries with scratches, tears and rust on them
Spitback

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Slick (14/7/18)

Hungry wife

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (14/7/18)

What scares me the most:
Seriously - - - -
• Loosing The Absolute Love of my Life - My Super Special Gorgeous Loving Generous Wife 

• A Resignation Letter 

• An unexpected Face Book message from an arbitary person saying something about one of my family members who have been harmed in any way 

• Having My VW Caddy bashed by some lawless imbecile and then having to exercise immediate extreme Self Restraint to preserve myself from getting into any further trouble 

• aaaaaaaaaand my Asmodus Minikin V2 giving up it’s Ghost

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/7/18)

@Rob Fisher vape mail...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Constantbester (14/7/18)

1) Very very tall heights
2) My new bicycle being stolen because those stuff are flipping expensive now 
3) Not being able to vape because I thought I had more juice stored away than I actually had

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (14/7/18)

Constantbester said:


> 1) Very very tall heights
> 2) My new bicycle being stolen because those stuff are flipping expensive now
> 3) Not being able to vape because I thought I had more juice stored away than I actually had


Eina, Boet, no 3 really makes me cringe! Are you busy refilling the stock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester (14/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Eina, Boet, no 3 really makes me cringe! Are you busy refilling the stock.


Indeed I am....never going to happen to me again.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/7/18)

Ummm when does this comp end @method1

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (14/7/18)

He was afraid you were going to ask that.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## method1 (14/7/18)

I’ll announce winners on Tuesday evening so up until then.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/7/18)

RichJB said:


> He was afraid you were going to ask that.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Pixstar (14/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (14/7/18)

Awesome comp thanks @method1 

Flavour reformulation scares me never know when the will change something.

Figuring out how to extract nic from broccoli...

Coffee flavours.

Burnt wicks when out and about. Mod breaking and low bats etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (14/7/18)

Ew @Friep broccoli juice doesn't sound very appetising

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/7/18)

The thought of my wife meeting my ex.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

People

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ummm when does this comp end @method1



@RainstormZA It won't be soon ... @method1's comps go on for ages and ages and he never gives a closing date 

EDIT: Just seen that @method1 said winners will be announced on Tuesday evening. Pipped me at the post, he did

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/7/18)

I was just contemplating on restocking bacon cotton prime - starting to freak out at how much I have left. I'm also trying to decide whether to mix another batch of peppermint crisp or not. It's kinda an adv mint that I enjoy in the Pirate King RDA.

And the cost of a new crown that I need on my one tooth is going to scar me for life because I will have to pay it off.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (16/7/18)

Like most of all when im on my last bottle of juice and its the time you cant buy anymore, 

When you wake up and your daughter randomly is standing and staring at you at 2am in the morning,

my wife when she doesnt have chocolate or doesnt find the correct slab she realllly wants

my druga rda when i forget to put the cap back on and it touches my lips scares me soooo bad 

when my vw golf starts to slow down and sounds empty....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## hyphen (16/7/18)

What scares me?

No internet
dry hits
faulty external hard drives
not winning competitions I enter.
Oh and Event Horizon , that movie was creepy AF !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (17/7/18)

@method1 when will you be announcing the winners?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (17/7/18)

There are loads of things that scares me in life, some in a good way and others bad.


Bad things:

Losing my Mom, only me and her left

Losing my job. My age and color counts against me in the world we live in now.


Funny scary things.

Chick flicks – They give some woman the idea of “This is how a man must be”

Spiders –Small but that little bugger has 8 legs and can run faster than me.

Spending a weekend with my ex-mother in law

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (17/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> @method1 when will you be announcing the winners?



Tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (17/7/18)

method1 said:


> Tonight



Sooooooooooooooooo much excitement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (17/7/18)

Waking up and realize I've been in a dream the whole time and everything I believed in is non-existent like my Wife and my 2month old daughter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/18)

I think alot of people are scared they dont get a notification when @method1 announce the winners tonight and that they might have pressed the ignore thread button

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## method1 (17/7/18)

30 mins to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> @method1 when will you be announcing the winners?



Apparently this eveing ... it is now evening @method1...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked (17/7/18)

Andre said:


> Planes!



@Andre Planes? So what do you do when you have to travel somewhere? Must be horrible for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/7/18)

hyphen said:


> What scares me?
> 
> No internet
> dry hits
> ...



No Internet - oh gosh yes! I go into a rapid decline when there's no Internet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (17/7/18)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] How many peeps are logged on to this thread right now ... waiting ... ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (17/7/18)

6 minutes....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/18)

Hooked said:


> g0g How many peeps are logged on to this thread right now ... waiting ... ?



There are a lot of people logged on @Hooked 
We all sitting here having a sip of coffee !!!
Contemplating the result of this comp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (17/7/18)

Congrats to @Hallucinated_ for taking the top spot!
As promised, you win a horrendous prize.. *10ml unflavoured VG!*

But seriously - take a look at our catalogue and choose any 2 60ml juices and PM me your choice & shipping info.

www.mrhardwicks.com - has all the info to help you decide
not uploaded yet are ANIMALZ and JAMSLAM which are also eligible for the prizes.

Runner up winners:
@Wimmas
@Christos

Pick any 1 x 60ml flavour and pm me your choices and shipping info.

Thanks for playing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (17/7/18)

Congrats to the winners!
@Hallucinated_ , @Wimmas , @Christos !

Great comp @method1 
Lol on your chirp of 10ml unflavoured VG!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (17/7/18)

Congrats @Hallucinated_ , @Wimmas , @Christos ! Nice prize!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wimmas (17/7/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 139076
> 
> 
> Congrats to @Hallucinated_ for taking the top spot!
> ...


WHAT!!!! I promise you this is the first time in my 28 year life that I have ever won anything. I am also glad that is Mr Hardwicks as I really enjoy Joel's juice line! 

Thanks a lot, really appreciate it! Great comp and the mechanics were great to randomize the draw.

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/18)

Congrats @Hallucinated_ 
And @Wimmas ,@Christos

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (17/7/18)

Well Done to all the winners 
@Hallucinated_ @Wimmas @Christos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (17/7/18)

Congratulations @Hallucinated_ @Wimmas and @Christos , enjoy the goodness. I’ll hoot twice when I get to the gate once you received your prizes. Thanks for the comp @method1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/18)

@method1 you can send me the 10ml VG I'm new at DIY and every drop counts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (17/7/18)

Well done to the winners!
@Hallucinated_ 
@Wimmas 
@Christos 

Thanks for the giveaway @method1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (17/7/18)

Congrats to the winners 

@Hallucinated_ 
@Wimmas 
@Christos

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

Congrats to the winners 

@Hallucinated @Wimmas @Christos







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (17/7/18)

Jeez wow thanks @method1 And everyone else tagging me.
Got a fright with all the alerts!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/7/18)

Ah well done, guys ! 

Enjoy your prizes...


----------



## Pixstar (17/7/18)

Coming 15th. Always been afraid of coming 15th. Well done to the lucky winners! Great comp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (17/7/18)

Got something more scary @Pixstar coming 38th out of 38 
Well done guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (18/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> Got something more scary @Pixstar coming 38th out of 38
> Well done guys.



I wont say much, think i got the worst possible number


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (18/7/18)

Congrats to the winners! Great Comp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/7/18)

jm10 said:


> I wont say much, think i got the worst possible number
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think @Clouds4Days got the worst possible number! So close yet so far!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/7/18)

Stosta said:


> I think @Clouds4Days got the worst possible number! So close yet so far!



Tell me about it bud 
I would have preferred not knowing it's like being one number away short of winning the lotto

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (18/7/18)

Stosta said:


> I think @Clouds4Days got the worst possible number! So close yet so far!



Ok that is the worst position @Stosta 
Sorry @Clouds4Days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/7/18)

jm10 said:


> Ok that is the worst position @Stosta
> Sorry @Clouds4Days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You win some you loose some, still sucks but o well the force was not strong with me this time


----------



## Hallucinated_ (18/7/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 139076
> 
> 
> Congrats to @Hallucinated_ for taking the top spot!
> ...


Epic ! Thank You !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/7/18)

congrats @Hallucinated_ 
@Wimmas 
@Christos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wimmas (27/7/18)

Received my 60ml Animalz.

I took a risk choosing the flavour as I've made Wayne's Pebble Cream Bronuts in the past and absolutely hated it. It had too much lemon for my liking that would just not steep out.

Mr Hardwicks Animalz has nailed a juice which to me tastes 100% like a Zoo biscuit. I get a very light lemon, with loads of hard vanilla frosting on top of a biscuit - everything very well balanced. I love this juice!

Setup:

Ammit 25mm
0.19 Ni80 Framed Staple
40w
Airflow halfway open

Well done and thanks a lot @method1

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

